# Advocate vs Revolution for cats



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Does anyone use Advocate for cats for heartworm (and other worms) and fleas? I've used Revolution for so long that it is not effective on fleas. Advocate is a product by Bayer. Just curious to see if anyone has had good results.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Just to clarify for everybody: Advocate=Advantage Multi

I haven't used it. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Doc, I used Revolution twice on my cats and gave it away as a waste of money - they still had worms and they still had fleas. Tried Advantage and had much better success.

I have four cats, all of which are getting, or have got, to the elderly stage and two have health issues so I want something that is going to do the job with minimal stress. Without wanting to make this sound like an advertisment, Advantage fits the bill.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Unless I'm mistaken, it doesn't fit the bill -- Advantage doesn't prevent heartworm, does it? 

For this thread, I'm interested in comparing the Advocate to the Revolution, please.

I'm also surprised that no one seems to know about it. Any reason for that?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, it's a VERY new product (at least in the US), so I would imagine not many people have had a chance to use it yet.

Ronney's info is useful because the Advantage part of Advantage multi is the same thing in both products. The Moxidectin that prevents heartworms and intestinal parasites doesn't do a thing for fleas.


----------

